# Movies with a lot sailing



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

I can think of two:

Captain Ron
http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0103924/
<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>
<o> Around Cape Horn</o>
http://www.amazon.com/Around-Cape-Horn-Johnson-Sailing/dp/B000W8MMO2
<o> </o>
<o> I'm not looking for instructional vidoes like the Pardee stuff. That's another thread.</o>
<o>I'm looking for adventure, history whatever that has a story but is some large part about the boat.</o>
<o></o> 
<o>What else do you have?</o>
<o></o>


----------



## Ippa2 (Mar 26, 2008)

A bit obscure, but a classic 80's John Cusack movie has a bit of sailing... Hot Pursuit.

Also Summer Rental with John Candy has a little.

How about Dead Calm? Another obscure late 80's, movie with Sam Niell, Nicole Kidman and Billy Zane. Actually I think this whole movie takes place on a sailboat. I don't think there is any land in the whole movie. That's kind of rare.

Lastly, Perfect Storm. It doesn't have much sailing, but what little sailing it does have is pretty awesome to watch. And there is just a ton of great ocean footage (whether real or fake...)


----------



## Ippa2 (Mar 26, 2008)

Can't believe I forgot these! White Squall, one of my favorite sailing movies and also Wind.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Did we forget " Master and Commander"?


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

"Wind" 1992- Check it out! Much more sailing than Capt Ron & Master and Commander combined.


----------



## kiprichard (Aug 1, 2007)

Gotta vote for WIND. The story's a chick flick but the sailing is outstanding.


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

Wind is great, you watch the first half hour, then skip the middle to the last half hour, then it's ALL sailing


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I have a copy of wind. I thought the production quality was so poor that it distracted from the film.

Master and Commander is more about on board ship life and fighting tactics in the "Age of Sail."


----------



## davmarwood (Jan 12, 2008)

*Movies with Sailing*

Try two old classics - "Captain Blood" and "Seahawk" both with Errol Flynn. Sailing scenes were done with small (18 feet long) models, but the story and swordfighting are excellent.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

How about the recent Disney Movie about the kids. First Light, I think?


----------



## LakePirate (May 10, 2008)

"Deep Water". It's a very compelling movie about the first men to attempt an around the world race. I got it off Itunes. It's a movie that is kinda presented as a documentary.


----------



## kaluvic (Jan 14, 2009)

Water World


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Captains Courageous, the Spencer Tracy version from the '30's. Some truly beautiful footage of sailing Grand Banks fishing schooners.


----------



## Hesper (May 4, 2006)

"Horatio Hornblower" starring Gregory Peck and Virginia Mayo.


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

Can't think of the name (old-age), had great scenes of bluenose type fishing shcooners racing. I think it had to do with Alaska.
Marc


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

*Got it!*

The World in His Arms, 1952. Gregory Peck , Anthony Quinn. One of the interesting things was, when the racing scenes were shot, the heros' boat was supossed to win. But the two schooner crews were so competetive that the other boat won. They had to shoot the race a second time, and the "wrong" boat won again. Ya gotta love it.
Marc


----------



## LittleMissMagic (Oct 13, 2006)

CBinRI said:


> How about the recent Disney Movie about the kids. First Light, I think?


Morning Light. It's pretty good, even my kids liked it.

Wind and Waterworld are my favorites. " SMOKERS!"


----------



## Tetra (Oct 1, 2008)

Jaws 2. A bunch of kids are on small sailboats having a great time.

A shark then eats them, but up until that time, they were having a great little sail.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

sailortjk1 said:


> I have a copy of wind. I thought the production quality was so poor that it distracted from the film.


That and the fact that Jennifer Gray is a goofball...along with the other two dorks she was hookin' up with. Ouch.


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

How about the series of Pirates of the Caribbean some sailing there and great fun as well.


----------



## smosher (Jul 12, 2006)

The Bounty


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

"Dead Calm" was good. "Waterworld?" Just kidding!!

"50 First Dates" had an underlying Formosa 51 theme, but was seen very little in the movie. "Double Jeopardy" had a sailboat scene or two in it. And Ashley Judd. Yum. "The Wedding Crashers" had some sailing in it, too.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

The "four seasons" had some very real and funny sailing scenes.


----------



## c40eb (Sep 12, 2002)

Wanna see a really rich guy crash a large, expensive racing cat...?

One small scene in The Thomas Crown Affair (w/Pierce Brosnan).


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

c40eb said:


> Wanna see a really rich guy crash a large, expensive racing cat...?
> 
> One small scene in The Thomas Crown Affair (w/Pierce Brosnan).


That is the "new" TCA and yes, that scene is worth the price of admission. I wish there were more sailing in that movie...
We just glossed over Captain Ron, that has to be in the list ah swab?


----------



## timangiel (Sep 8, 2006)

I can't think of the name of it, but there was a movie with John Candy where he races a boat that was a resturant and flies his pants as a sail.

Then there was a movie with Adam Sandler, 10 thousand first dates, they go sailing at then. That was an awesome boat.


----------



## timangiel (Sep 8, 2006)

timangiel said:


> Then there was a movie with Adam Sandler, 10 thousand first dates, they go sailing at then. That was an awesome boat.


Oops, its called 50 first dates... I got carried away. Its on the USA channel right now.


----------



## midnightsailor (May 23, 2003)

Here is one I have not seen mentioned. It is called "DOVE" I believe with Gregory Peck about the sailing around the world by Robin Graham in a Cal 20 I believe but for estetics purposes they used a Ranger 23 in the movie. Hard to find and if anybody can find a copy of it I would love to know about it. Rick


----------



## donhaller (Dec 19, 2008)

Some sailing done in the film release of Mam Mia. A very nice yacht in that movie indeed. The Tai Mo Shan a 54 foot Ketch. Threads on this boat elsewhere here on Sailnet for the Mam Mia crowd.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

timangiel said:


> I can't think of the name of it, but there was a movie with John Candy where he races a boat that was a resturant and flies his pants as a sail.


 "Summer Rental" a great comedy.


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

Just watched last 2/3 of White Squall on The Encore channel today, nice movie with loads of big sailing.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

sailortjk1 said:


> "Summer Rental" a great comedy.


Definitely funny but not the most authentic sailing scenes ever, if I remember correctly.


----------



## gaha (Oct 16, 2011)

Message in a bottle. Not a hole lot of sailing but there are a few nice boats in it


----------



## bristol299bob (Apr 13, 2011)

Madentrip:





And 180 degrees south:


----------



## KiteRider (Jul 13, 2010)

another recommendation for Wind,

I'll add White Squall, about a ship based boarding school, Jeff Bridges is the captain/school master, and of course it does involve a white squall among other adventures.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Amazon.com: Jean-du-Sud Around the World: Jean-du-Sud, Yves Gelinas: Movies & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51%[email protected]@[email protected]@51%2BZhqH0b3L

Around the world by Jean-du-Sud. He's solo, he's French, and he goes around the world filming himself doing it long before "selfie" became a word. The Amazon store had it for rental, not sure where it is now....

MedSailor


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Gelinas is Canadian - anyway one of those foreign types.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Quebecois, please!....


----------



## nccouple (Jun 11, 2011)

I love it when people bring these old threads back...

Maximum Overdrive- No sailing until the very last scene. Very cheesy, but an awesome watch. 

Wild Eyes is a great documentary.

Also got to put a vote in for Jaws 2. Jaws was definitely better though.


----------



## lancelot9898 (Dec 30, 2008)

One movie about sailing that stands head and shoulders above the rest is....all in lost.

Well maybe not.


----------



## faiaoaehe (Nov 29, 2013)

http://www.nytimes.com/movies/movie/32559/Midnight-Crossing/overview

Midnight Crossing

Sent from my HUAWEI-M931 using Tapatalk


----------



## shananchie (Jan 29, 2014)

Netflix has Dove and Deep Water. Jean-de-Sud Around The Worldcan be rented for $2 from youtube.


----------



## Cope44 (Sep 11, 2008)

I postwd this in the other thread and am surprised no one mentioned it.

Drum- an extraordinary adventure.

All real, all sailing, just plane epic.

watch it free on u tube

http://m.youtube.com/?#/watch?v=7DSvnPccpps


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

Netflix also has "Wild Eyes". I wouldn't call it great, it was mostly a fluff piece to make a father feel good about endangering his daughter's life.

Amazon has "All is Lost" for $0.99 rental right now. I don't know if that is a special or the price going forward. I watched it last night and didn't love it, but as a sailor it was still engrossing.

"Dove" comes and goes from Netflix. It is pretty low budget and sometimes cheesy, but still enjoyable.


----------



## zenithboy (Jan 27, 2014)

"the Voyage of the Yes" 1973 with desi Arnaz Jr and mike evans (lionel from the Jeffersons"

i almost forgot about this made for TV movie
u can watch it on utube


----------



## Phitod (Apr 30, 2014)

So I had never heard of "Wind" until finding this thread. I just finished watching it... wow. That was a really beautiful movie. I'm surprised I never caught it before.

THANKS!


----------



## Nancyleeny (Jun 2, 2014)

Phitod said:


> So I had never heard of "Wind" until finding this thread. I just finished watching it... wow. That was a really beautiful movie. I'm surprised I never caught it before.
> 
> THANKS!


I just watched "Wind" too, and while it had its cheesy moments, they weren't too bad, and the sailing scenes were really fun! Thanks!
Nancy


----------



## socal c25 (Nov 1, 2013)

zenithboy said:


> "the Voyage of the Yes" 1973 with desi Arnaz Jr and mike evans (lionel from the Jeffersons"
> 
> i almost forgot about this made for TV movie
> u can watch it on utube


Not a bad movie for the 70's I watched this a few months ago


----------



## Shortnsalty (Jun 8, 2010)

The weight of water is good also..Sean Penn.


----------



## jzk (Feb 25, 2008)

Summer Rental featured an Irwin 38 which was the same boat as our second boat. (Not the very same one, but I did see the summer rental Irwin 38 for sale some years later).



Ippa2 said:


> A bit obscure, but a classic 80's John Cusack movie has a bit of sailing... Hot Pursuit.
> 
> Also Summer Rental with John Candy has a little.
> 
> ...


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 8, 2013)

One of my favorites is 1937 Captains Courageous with Spencer Tracy on a wooden fishing schooner out of Gloucester MA.


----------



## jzk (Feb 25, 2008)

The all time best sailing movie ever is "The World in His Arms" with Gregory Peck and Anthony Quinn:

The World in His Arms (1952)


----------



## HighCs123 (May 9, 2012)

All is Lost, its a Robert Redford movie. it was pretty good but pretty silent one actor for the most part. and the storm scenes were a little dramatic.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

There was this nice boat in Side Effects, but it only got a couple second on the screen.  Still it was fun to meet the actors and movie people.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

"Riddle of the Sands" -- from the Erskine Childers novel -- Michael York, Jenny Agutter, Simon MacCorkindale-- not a *great* movie, but fun to see a replica of Dulcibella sailing in the location of the book. Relaxed pace, quiet humor, small(-ish) sailboats, and Jenny Agutter.....


----------



## dinosdad (Nov 19, 2010)

Wild things with Matt Dillon , Denise Richards and neve Campbell, not much actual sailing until the last ten minutes, but it managed to keep me interested
Enough to keep watching ....somehow......!


----------



## IStream (Dec 15, 2013)

"Knife in the Water". Good flick and beautifully shot. Please spare me the Polanski flames.


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 8, 2013)

Wind!


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

Someone has already mentioned it, but I greatly enjoyed "Maidentrip". It's a documentary about a Dutch teenager who sails around the world.


----------



## jzk (Feb 25, 2008)

I was watching "The Company You Keep," and there is a scene with our boat, a Beneteau 47.7. The woman is running drugs in it, and the Coast Guard comes up and warns her that she is in a shipping lane. I guess they didn't hire a sailing consultant.


----------



## CharlzO (Nov 12, 2013)

emcentar said:


> Someone has already mentioned it, but I greatly enjoyed "Maidentrip". It's a documentary about a Dutch teenager who sails around the world.


I'm looking forward to watching it, possibly this weekend if I can find time.



dinosdad said:


> Wild things with Matt Dillon , Denise Richards and neve Campbell, not much actual sailing until the last ten minutes, but it managed to keep me interested
> Enough to keep watching ....somehow......!


Pretty sure I can pinpoint exact scenes that kept you watching....somehow... lol


----------



## AKscooter (Jan 18, 2009)

No "Cabin Boy"? Even has David Letterman in it........

Ulysses, Princess Bride with Andre the Giant,......oh so many......


----------



## gts1544 (Apr 26, 2008)

davidpm, Log on to Youtube, search sailing and stand back!


----------



## faiaoaehe (Nov 29, 2013)

Mutiny on the Bounty

Sent from my HUAWEI-M931 using Tapatalk


----------



## dss30 (Sep 17, 2012)

Tommy Boy with Chris Farley. Only a little bit of sailing, but the movie is funny as heck!


----------



## UPHILL (Dec 22, 2010)

Youtube has "forty-two feet of teak" I only got 20min into it, so comments would be great.


----------

